# Why I like old US silver money. Counterfeit bars for sale



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Check this out counterfeit bars for sale. You can also get Morgans some are even made to look worn and silver plated.
One more reason I'll stick to old US silver coins pre 1965 
Lot of 6 One Ounce Silver Bars | eBay


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

You just have to be careful where you buy.
Even FR notes are counterfeited.


----------

